# IVI Alicante



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi girls,
DE/ICSI cycle on the menu,at IVI Alicante.
Prostap injection on the 6th of May.
Anybody else in a similar position?
Smiles and hugs.


----------



## joeybird (Apr 19, 2010)

hi there,
i am with IVI alicante on DE/ICSItoo and am using the Bridge Clinic as a base for scans and bloods etc. so far they have been brilliant. Both Laura and Maria Jose have been quick to answer emails and explain every step of this often demanding journey.
good luck with yours
best jo


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Jo,nice to hear from you.
I am using LFC Harley street as a base for treatments here in London.
So far,only got one email from them,with a rough description of the procedure to follow.
Should get a more formal letter before the end of the week,with payment invoices and prescriptions.
I am quite eager to start the procedure,have you started your cycle yet?
Keep in touch and let me know of your progresses.
Take care,Yang.


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

So happy  ,Prostap injection done and over with,on my way.
Happy birthday Ceri,and how are you getting on Jo?
Smiles and kisses.


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Progynova starting tomorrow,final scan the 1st of June,can't wait to go to Alicante  !
Still no news of Jo,anybody else on their way to Spain for DE CYCLE?


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Light bleeding today,worried and called the nurse,already had AF last week!!
Told me to crack on with Progynova,so I will do  ,what a journey!!!!


----------



## joeybird (Apr 19, 2010)

hi Yang,
sorry not been in touch its suddenly been all systems go! Had the call donor ready and finally my lining was ready, so we had to go to Alicante 2 days later!!
we got 14 eggs, 12 fertilsed and then at 5 days we were lucky enough to get 2 good blasts so had ET on sunday.
have been feeling excited and horribly scared all at once whilst we wait to see what the outcome will be. 

how are things with you at the moment? 
best jo


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Jo,I am so pleased for you,two good blasts,well done!  
Just relax now,if you can,...praying for some good news from you very soon.  
On Tuesday,having what could be my last scan regarding lining.I take it that things will move on pretty fast from there.I am mainly excited,a tiny bit anxious,and as we talk a little nauseous,kinda overdosed by the Progynova!!!
You keep in touch Jo,sending you many positive thoughts,take care and speak soon.Yang


----------



## joeybird (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks Yang, sending good vibes for lovely lining for your fnal scan. its so exciting to get to each stage. i remember having the schedule printed out and ticking off each bit and then when you get the call that your donors ready, it all suddenly becomes real!

trying to relax, although i'm getting jumpy. i'm full up with drugs too and quite emotional.
thinking of you and stay in touch
jo xx


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Jo,thinking of you too.Have a lovely evening,will bring update tomorrow.
Yang xx


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Jo,hope you had a pleasant and peaceful day today,it won't be long before your testing.  
Back from clinic and lining is around 7.8,not enough depending on clinic staff.Another scan on the menu on Friday and progynova intake going up,12mg a day instead of 8.What a blow,being overwhelmed by the stuff.Enough whining ,let's crack on with it.Was thinking of you today,it did help me a lot.
Speak soon.xxYang


----------



## joeybird (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi yang, have sent you message on other board, check your inbox
best jo


----------



## Yangsam (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Jo  ,replied to it,hope you get it.And don't worry you will be fine,  xx


----------

